# EZ-Groom Crystal White Dilution



## MaxSchnauzer (May 10, 2009)

Hi there...

Can anyone enlighten me on the dilution ratios for this shampoo. I just received mine in the mail last night and plan on using it today; however, there are no dilution directions on the bottle. I searched on the website and couldn't find any answers either.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

It's an 8:1 ratio.


----------

